# good deal? for this fred bear bow



## Ky String Music (Sep 7, 2010)

that looks exactly like my Buckmasters BTR bow I bought at walmart in 2006 for $172. honestly, it is a great bow. the paper work inside the package said it was made by escalade archery and they actually made bows for several different companies including fred bear. since it was priced at $172 in 2006 at walmart, i dont know if i would give 150 for it, but it is an excellent bow. try 125 and you will have a top notch bow for cheap cheap cheap. just check for dings in the cam on the bottom. and the roller on top. otherwise, it is an excellent bow!!


----------

